# Bought a new car.



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, so it might not be new. But it sure is nice. This car looks and runs so much better than my 2001 740iL.









































































Have a $3,000 wheel credit from the purchase, any suggestions? Nothing over a 20, will be using these wheels for winter tires.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations! 

Drive it in good health.


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice car! How much MPG you gettin out of it (asking to compare to the 4.5 v8)? If they're in your price range try some HRE's, DPE's or Breyton Spirits. Those would look v nice on the 7.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Been looking at the Breyton Spirits, not sure about them yet.
Mileage wise i am getting around 18-20 with a 50% mix of city driving, was getting 20-22 with my 2001 740iL, so the difference is not that bad.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Looks are subjective, but it is an awesome color!


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

What year is your car?

I have a question for you, I used to own a 2001 750iL and when I drove over road bumps the car just flew over them because it had EDC, I barely felt anything, the faster I drove the less I felt the bumps.
On my new 750Li I did not get that feature and the car does not handle bumps well, if the bump is too big the car feels like metal hit metal, that is the spring reached its end.
The question is does your 760 that has EDC feel as good over bumps as my old 750iL? I am planning to perhaps sell my car and get the next one with EDC, just wondering if EDC on the new models are as good, last time I drove a 760Li it was stiffer than my old 2001 750iL.

Great ride, that V12 is really nice. I was thinking about buying a 760, but it was too expensive and depreciates too fast for me, so I compromised on the smaller engine.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Is that an RC51 in your garage?


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Is that an RC51 in your garage?


You have really good eyes.

Yep, have a RC-51 and a 600RR in with the Armada.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> What year is your car?
> 
> I have a question for you, I used to own a 2001 750iL and when I drove over road bumps the car just flew over them because it had EDC, I barely felt anything, the faster I drove the less I felt the bumps.
> On my new 750Li I did not get that feature and the car does not handle bumps well, if the bump is too big the car feels like metal hit metal, that is the spring reached its end.
> ...


The ride in the 760 is very soft, but not boat like. Take a corner hard and there is no body roll at all, just flat, and over bumps you can hardly feel anything a very floating feeling but connected to the road.

Quiet, controlled, fast, and relaxing. I would not want to drive any other car right now.

I would suggest to go test drive a car with the EDC on it and judge for yourself.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I was going to test drive one. there are a few things that really bother me with the new 750Li, and the suspension is definitely the highest on the list, the transmission is too jerky, but there is a software fix for it.... also my entertainment system intermittantly does not return to the last device used....
I still do not think that the 80 horse power is worth the $35,000 difference, which I would not mind paying for a 500 H.P car that does not depreciate $20,000 per year.....
Most people think that a V12 has many problems and takes too much gas, but that is absolotely wrong, they are as reliable as the V8 and take almost as much gas... but still the 760LI cars are selling $10,000 under wholesale bluebook in the auctions...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> What year is your car?
> 
> I have a question for you, I used to own a 2001 750iL and when I drove over road bumps the car just flew over them because it had EDC, I barely felt anything, the faster I drove the less I felt the bumps.
> On my new 750Li I did not get that feature and the car does not handle bumps well, if the bump is too big the car feels like metal hit metal, that is the spring reached its end.
> ...


Congratulations NTB! Very Nice Ride you have got there. . . :thumbup: I like the V-12. . .it just gives you a different feeling all together when you are driving a V-12 car. . .sort of like the lion in the jungle. . .or the car with ample loads of power and cylinders when compared with 95% of the cars on the road. . .! I might be getting a 760Li once I trade in the 750iL. . .I mean I only have 39K so far on my E38 (98') 750iL that it makes little sense to trade it in now. . .plus the bangle styling still doesnt excite me yet! but will soon do once its time to trade-in. . .  I will post some pics of my car someday and share it with the rest of the members when i get a chance. . . she looks nice when shes waxed up and polished inside out..... 

2006_750Li I had a question for you. . .when you say EDC in your 750iL '01 you mean S.EDC mode which stiffens the suspension and gives a car a sporty feeling right? I feel that when this option is turned on. . .you get more feeling of the road in your steering wheel and the car handles better as the suspension becomes stiff. . .and infact you feel more bumps on the road which otherwise are absorbed by the car's suspension. . .Correct me if Im wrong but I have driven with SEDC many times on country roads (which are quite rough) and thats how I have always felt....Maybe bigger bumps may not be as bouncy with EDC turned ON. . .I will make sure to check that out next time. . .but can you clarify the EDC function for me. . . Thanks

Kind Regards


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

On my old 2001 750iL I have never used the sports mode, it is way too rough for me and I do not like it, however in the standard (non sports mode) the EDC reacts to road bumps and inconsistencies to the surface in an amazing way, I could go ove speed bumps at 50 MPH and not even feel that there are bumps, the faster I went over speed bumps the less I fealt them.
Now, with my 2006 750 Li the ride is great, however if there are any road bumps the car would react like any normal car, and if I go too fast over the bump the car's springs reach their limit and I feel metal hittling metal. also the car is not riding as soft as I was used to when I had Electronic Dampening Control.
I have under estimated this feature when I bought my new car, and chose to save the $1900 feature. I will not do that again.
I still feet that paying $35,000 more for the V12 is not worth the difference now that the car has a 360 H.P engine, perhaps $10,000 ,more.
Gas prices also make the V12 cars depreciate too fast, mostly due to ignorance, the 750iL I had took as much gas as my new V8.
I saw at Bob Smith BMW a 2003 760Li with 18,000 miles listed for $79,000 and they will sell it for $73,000, which is a $50,000 hit in 2 1/2 calendar years (it is not yet 2006 on my calendar)this car lost $20,000 per year.
the 750Li is expected to lose about $7000 per year, and less if you do a european delivery.
I bought my 2001 750iL in Aug 2002, the car was a June 2001 production and I got it for $60,000 out the door, a $43,000 loss from MSRP to the seller.
I sold it recently for $43,000 after having it for 3 years, that would be about $7000 per year.
V12 cars were never good investments, but great rides.


----------



## simon78 (Sep 2, 2005)

NTB, 

Congrad on your new car. I also just picked up my 2002 745LI. 

I was wondering if you are going to switch your rims and tires, are you willing to sell yours to me. 

Please let me know. I am located in Arlington, VA. 

Thanks. 

Simon


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd get some chrome BBS' if I were you.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

simon78 said:


> NTB,
> 
> Congrad on your new car. I also just picked up my 2002 745LI.
> 
> ...


Sorry, am going to be using these rims for a set of winter tires.


----------



## E46 JAX (Jan 31, 2005)

AriciU said:


> Nice car! How much MPG you gettin out of it (asking to compare to the 4.5 v8)? If they're in your price range try some HRE's, DPE's or Breyton Spirits. Those would look v nice on the 7.


Beautiful car. Congratulations. Here's a pic of a 7 series with polished wheels.

DPE R16 - 7 Series - Michelin SEMA IAS 2005


----------

